# Lake County



## John Wasko (Apr 26, 2017)

Found 15 this afternoon in Lake County. Heavy rain and warm temp seemed to really get them to pop! Going to hit it hard tomorrow afternoon before the cold, rainy weather moves in on Thursday and Friday.


----------



## John Wasko (Apr 26, 2017)

Found some fiddleferns as well yesterday.


----------

